# GPS recommendations



## wirebiter (Jun 4, 2008)

I have a Furuno 667 fishfinder (the microwave size one), and a Garmin 128C GPS on my 20' Trophy. I am wanting to upgrade, but lord help me there are a million choices. Which ones do you guys suggest, Raymarine, Garmin, Furuno, etc, etc. I am wanting something that I don't have to strain to see, but I also don't want to spend a fortune. Does anyone have a Raymarine A60? Is it any good, bad, alright? I found a great deal on one but I don't know anyone with Raymarine. Thanks for the help guys.


----------



## wirebiter (Jun 4, 2008)

:bump


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Get two units. A seperate GPS and Sounder. You will be glad you did. No more split screen or switching back and forth.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Garmin is VERY user friendly!


----------



## wirebiter (Jun 4, 2008)

I have a Garmin 128. Its an old black and white one. What model Garmin do you guys have? Is there any place local that you suggest to look at them other than West Marine or Boaters world? Mine works, but a upgrade of my fishfinder is needed more. I think the tube is starting to go on me.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

> Is there any place local that you suggest to look at them other than West Marine or Boaters world?




No. You will not find what I'm fixing to recommend.



However, You will find one if you call Jim @ BOE. 866-735-5926

http://www.byownerelectronics.com/store/home.php



I just ordered a Reconditioned one today and there were a total of 6 available.



Garmin 492. This is a chart plotter only. The maps are preprogramed and no need to add a chip for extra detail. In fact if you add a chip of our area, you will see no difference than is what already in there.



This is the tried and true, easy to use older Garmin format. Unlike the new stuff Garmin has.



I compare it to Microsoft Windows XP [good] and Windows Vista [not so good]



https://buy.garmin.com/shop/shop.do?pID=369



The price is aprox $450



Note that these units are not built anymore, but are VERY popular and as such they will go FAST!







Garmin 492 & Furuno 620


----------



## FISHBOXFULL (May 9, 2008)

http://jacksonville.craigslist.org/boa/928763999.html

dont know about these but i just thought it would give you something to compare to.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

This guy is full of Crap.





> NEW IN BOX!! NEVER USED!!!
> 
> Bought it for our boat a little over a year ago,
> 
> ...




The first thing is you don't need charts for this unit. They are preprogrammed. The charts are already there. There is no difference in the preprogrammed charts and what you can buy, except that it covers all the USA already.



He bought it from West "Bend Me Over" Marine, so he got took in the beginning.



A remanufactured one would run about what he's asking for his.



He doesn't say if it is a internal or external antenna.


----------



## fromthedepths (Nov 21, 2008)

i just bought a A60 ,i haven't used it yet.got at bethel marine.com for $678 but you get a $200 rebate from raymarine.


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

need to find one for myself also....still looking.

do these units come with all the rivers and lakes in them too?


----------



## Buckethead (Sep 2, 2008)

What do you guys think of Lowrance?


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

Some people like Lowrance. I'm a Garmin person.



I own 3 Garmins now.


----------



## Buckethead (Sep 2, 2008)

> *X-Shark (12/6/2008)*Some people like Lowrance. I'm a Garmin person.
> 
> 
> 
> I own 3 Garmins now.




But there's no glaring downside to Lowrance, right?


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *Buckethead (12/6/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *X-Shark (12/6/2008)*Some people like Lowrance. I'm a Garmin person.
> ...


I have not had any interaction with a Lowrance GPS system. But I have a Lowrance bottom machine that I love. It has been by far the best that I have owned so far.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

I bet you have never owned a Furuno bottom machine then?


----------



## donedealin (Jan 3, 2008)

i gotta garmin 492 for sale only used two weeks with over 150 private numbers in it if interested


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

What's it worth to ya.


----------



## donedealin (Jan 3, 2008)

check out the various items section


----------



## Flounderpounder (Oct 3, 2007)

Check EBay......Garmin 492 (refurb).......$389.75, free shipping.


----------



## rednex*toyz (Oct 7, 2007)

Garmin is easy to use. Lowrance has high graphics capabilities. Raymarine is Digital (fishfinder). Be sure to install/wire the gps antenna correctly if you buy a Lowrance; their manual doesn't state it clear enough for most buyers and they burn up the gps antenna in under a year. As for West Marine, I have never met an item they wouldn't price match if asked. Their prices might be slightly higher than internet because they have a building you can walk into and purchase/return as compared to a web site to e-mail and hope someone will reply. IMHO


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

I'm still looking. Lot's of them out there.


----------

